# lancs



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone there this week?..

we are with 1 in ped pet..

then we have one more after this and then no more.. for a while anyway..

things have changed for us lately big time.... boys are moving into a flat,, had no work so we have had to claim benefits.... and this new "bedroom tax" is going to hit us.. so we are looking to move somewhere smaller...... its going to be a nightmare with 4 dogs and 6 cats.. i have got a feeling that would have to change...... mrs has not been well lately.. (fibromyalgia playing up)

oh well as the song goes.. things can only get better.. (hopefully).


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi. Best of luck for weekend.
Hope your good lady is feeling better soon. Does stress cause a flare up? Not surprising if it does. 
I hope things pick up for you both soon. Hope to see you later in the year


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks jo.. i dont think its stress related.. cold doesnt help, i think its just one of them things.. work wise.. well hopefully as the weather improves then so should work.. it not helps that we work for ourselves so are reliant on customers.. no customers = no work..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I shall be there with the Ragdoll Rehome Group table - please stop by and say hello!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I am there!!


----------



## Philosophical (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, 
Where and when is this show please?
I'd like to come and have a look with a view to maybe showing later in the year.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

its on saturday in wigan.. robin park leisure centre right next to the football ground.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm hoping to pop along for a visit!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'm there but no Joshy cuddles I am afaid, he did two shows in February so is having a well deserved rest


----------



## Philosophical (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try again get along in the afternoon.
Phil


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

might just be there by myself.. mrs not too good at the moment..


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

we will be there, taking baby for his last show with us, his new mummy will be taking him home with her after the show.

Might be a few tears at the end of the day :yesnod:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i will be there on my own..mrs decided to stay at home..

not a good forcast weather wise... rain sleet and snow..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> Hi
> 
> we will be there, taking baby for his last show with us, his new mummy will be taking him home with her after the show.
> 
> Might be a few tears at the end of the day :yesnod:


Look out for me- I'll probably spend a fair bit of time around the Meezer section!

I look about 12 (I'm not, I'm nearly 21  ), with long red hair


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ped pets usually around the siamese/oriental section so should see you as well... 

i look 60.. im not im 47..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Non ped, British and working on HP table


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

have fun all
glad i don't show any more. too lazy to get up early on my precious 2 days off a week.


----------

